# ROM toolbox AOKP milestone conflict?



## heyviator (Oct 14, 2012)

New to smartphones.

I rooted and installed AOKP on my GS3, and I also like to use ROM Toolbox for the file browser and app manager.

Since AOKP has CPU control natively installed, I feel like my phone starts to act buggy when I install ROM Toolbox. I suppose it's only my theory that it's because they both have CPU control, but I can't find a way to turn it off in either program.

I have since installed a different file manager, and everything seems to run just fine again. With ROM Toolbox installed the phone would be noticeably laggy and hotter.

ROM toolbox version 5.3.1
Anyone else use it?

What do most people use for a file manager? I haven't been able to find one in AOKP.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

ROM toolbox shouldn't effect your phone like that. When you change the CPU settings, all it does is change a file, then leaves it alone. So AOKP & ROM toolbox, just overwrite each other when you set the CPU with either. Personally, I would just leave the CPU control alone in ROM Toolbox & use AOKPs native CPU control.

Also, check Settings > Apps > Running , and see if ROM Toolbox is running in the background. If it is, that could be the problem. It should not be running in the background though. I've had that app on every ROM/phone since it came out (I think 1.5 years ago...). There were a couple builds that would run in the background in the past, but the past few months of updates have been running fine. I'm on the Pro version 5.4.6 now.

File explorers... I would say the most popular is Root Explorer, but it costs a small fee. I forget how much, I bought it about 3 years ago. ES File Explorer is free & I use it when I'm messing with other peoples phones, because they never want to pay for an app. Solid Explorer is pretty cool, but I haven't used it for a few months, so I'm not sure how that one is coming along. I used to use the ROM Toolbox, Root Explorer & it worked fine. It just seemed a little slow when transferring or deleting files.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Root Explorer is well worth the money. I use it almost daily if not daily.


----------

